# Ziziphus zizyphus



## Molokai (Mar 12, 2016)

Friend gave me a piece of this wood, so I am just checking is the wood anything good, or if anybody has ever worked with it. It's a small log, semi dry. Will post photos when I dry it a little more and cut it. Looks interesting. I read somewhere that it was used for violin making in Italy, for that small piece that screws the line, bow ?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 12, 2016)

If I can't pronounce it then it must be good

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 12, 2016)

Is there like some drunken woodworkers party game, where you munch crackers and try and pronounce some of this stuff, or do we need to invent it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 12, 2016)

My wife works with it as an herb. She practices Traditional Chinese Medicine. I always refer to it as SissyFuzz. I'd be curious to see what the wood looks like.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 12, 2016)

Tclem said:


> If I can't pronounce it then it must be good


I have a really good wood called "oak" for you, then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 12, 2016)

SENC said:


> I have a really good wood called "oak" for you, then.


So it finally arrived ? Now we are even. Thanks again old buddy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Mar 12, 2016)

I never heard of it and know nothing about it except that my wood name data base says the common name is jujube. I see on the internet that it has a tasty edible fruit which is also used, as Bluegrass said, in medicines.


----------



## Molokai (Mar 12, 2016)

I have eaten the fruit a lot when I was younger. Really good stuff


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 12, 2016)

Why in the world would anyone use that many z's in a name for wood? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 12, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Why in the world would anyone use that many z's in a name for wood? Chuck


There are always a bunch of them left over after spelling other wood words.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 12, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Why in the world would anyone use that many z's in a name for wood? Chuck


Because it was named by Joe Btfsplk and he likes z's. He was very disappointed that there are none in his name.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 12, 2016)

I thought it was a new found species of a hippopotamus.


----------

